# Need help. Is my GTO a 71 or 72



## New GTO guy (Dec 12, 2011)

Ok I recently got a GTO and the owner told me its a 72, and the title says 72 on it. But the things that make me concerned that it could be a 71 is the seats Im told are 71 model seats, and the body tag on the the cowl shows 71 on the year code. And also the front fenders has the vents behind the tire, isnt't that a 72 model GTO fender? So I dont know what to think at this point. Please help figure out what it is.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

does the vin numbers and title match,the fenders could of been switched seats could of been switched or used different material


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree Check VIN # against paperwork.
Most all of those parts could have been swapped out.


----------



## New GTO guy (Dec 12, 2011)

The vin number on the title and the vin on the drivers side upper dash area match. Just the date code on the cowl doesn't match but looks to be original.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

does the vin plate look altered do the vin look like they have been replaced.i know you can buy new rivits that look like the oringals also


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Maybe post up a pic of the vin plate?


----------



## New GTO guy (Dec 12, 2011)

Here are a couple pics of the body tag, and vin on the dash.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

not possible to see VIN rivets with dash and glass installed. Body tag means nothing, only the vin counts.


----------



## New GTO guy (Dec 12, 2011)

Ok Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Check the front fenders for vents behind the wheel well. None there= '71 Unless the fenders were replaced.


----------



## New GTO guy (Dec 12, 2011)

If i try and decode the the plate on the cowl. 
This is what I come up with. Let me know if this is right. 

ST 71-24237 Z 03303 BDY
TR 269 B80 75 B PNT
O6C 438456 680587

71=1971
2=PONTIAC
42=GTO OR JUDGE
37=2DR HARDTOP

Z=NO Z IN 71 AND Z IN 72 IS FREMONT CA.
03303=UNIT NUMBER

269=INTERIOR CODE. 71 IS BLACK AND 72 NO 269
B80=???
75=???
B=???

O6C=JUNE WEEK 3

PLease help me decode what is left, or what the question marks mean..Thanks for any help..
And the front fenders do have the vents in them. Is there anything else I can do or look for to see what I have?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

What you decoded is right......

I can get you part way there.

There was a Z in '71 - Fremont CA
75 - Cardinal Red
B - Black vinyl top

The B80 has me stumpified.....


----------



## New GTO guy (Dec 12, 2011)

My delima is that it has 71 seats, and 71 on the data plate, but the title and vin say its a 72. And some of the data plate I can t figure out. I am told it has the orgiinal paint, but she has no vinyl top. I can tell it has been spot painted on the doors. But I just don't know if its a 71 GTO or a 72 GTO or a Judge or not. I know those are really rear, so I just want to make sure what I have, and if by chance I came across one. Is there anything I can look for to verify the car? I am just confused because the data plate says 71 and odd codes, and 72 on the title. Thanks again for any input. Maybe the data plate was changed? or the vin plate? I like this car and just want to try and put her back to close to origainal. Big difference in value depending on what she is...as you know. This car is a very good running driving car. She starts so good, almost better than my newer model car. Its 35deg out and I touch the throttle to set the choke and before I can release the key its running. Thats so nice. No pumping and pumping to keep it running. Let me know if you need any other info to help me identify this sweet car. Thanks


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

if you take off the heater box theres is a partial of the last of the vin number,or if the car has it orginal frame there is a last part of vin of the driver side rear frame section behind the back of wheel houseit is between the top of frame and bottom of body ,it stamped in the frame


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Judging by your VIN# you have a 2= Pontiac, D=LeMans, 37= 2 Door Coupe, T= 400 4bbl 200hp, 2= 1972, C= Southgate, CA, and the remaining numbers are production sequences. The cowl tag is not a valid identification of the car. Run a PHS on the VIN... It's only way to be sure what you actually have if the numbers conflict. I'd say from the title & Vin you have a 1972 LeMans. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## New GTO guy (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the input, I will check those areas for the partial vin. I got the car from a guy that had it for 20years and he swears its a GTO, I have learned that the GTO was just a $300-400 package in 72. Either way its a nice car and in really good shape. Been garage kpet for most of its life.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

It still could be a GTO. In '72 the GTO was a Lemans option. That's why you need PHS to see if it has the GTO package. You can't tell by the vin.

Still, something has been changed. Either the vin tag or the cowl tag since they're not matching up. Now, which one???? Hopefully you find other numbers that match the vin...


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

> Join Date: Jul 2009
> Location: Phoenix, AZ
> Posts: 202
> My Photos: (1)
> ...


Why is the cowl tag not a valid identification of the car?? 



If the info on the cowl tag indicates 71 & vin indicates 72 I would suggest checking for other locations of the partial vin. At least you will know what you have( it will either match the title and vin tag on the dash or not) . Maybe a small mirror on the frame rail if there is a stamping there, I personally do not know where to look on a 71. Good luck and please let us know what you find.......


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

fasterfiero said:


> Why is the cowl tag not a valid identification of the car??
> 
> 
> 
> If the info on the cowl tag indicates 71 & vin indicates 72 I would suggest checking for other locations of the partial vin. At least you will know what you have( it will either match the title and vin tag on the dash or not) . Maybe a small mirror on the frame rail if there is a stamping there, I personally do not know where to look on a 71. Good luck and please let us know what you find.......


If the rail stamping doesn't match the vin it could mean either 1) that's not the original frame, or, 2) that's not the original vin. Still not really closer to figuring it out unless they do match...

The cowl tag isn't a valid id because the title goes off the vin. As far as the state of Texas, it's legally considered a '72 Lemans that may or may not have a GTO option.


----------



## New GTO guy (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you for your comments, I will be getting the PHS and I am also going to check for the VIN in the other places mentioned. I am hoping the VIN does match, and that it is a Lemans with the GTO option. I will you know what I find out. ITs interesteding to say the least.


----------



## New GTO guy (Dec 12, 2011)

Well the what I found was that the VIN does match the title and the vin plate. So at some point the data tag was changed for some reason or another. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

So you've determined that the car is a 72 Lemans with the proper title, have you sent for the PHS report to see if it's a legit GTO?

I'd be interested in seeing some pics regardless of the condition, I love 71/72 GTO's!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

72 had fender vents....hard to find! So if you decide to swap the fenders out to make the car "more correct" you will get good money for them. Eric


----------



## New GTO guy (Dec 12, 2011)

ALKTGTO, I have not gotten the PHS report yet, but I am going to so I will know exactly what I have. And I will post more pictures of the work in progress.

Eric, my car does have the vents in the front fenders. I just don't know what is surpossed to be behind them. A grille, fins, or just open maybe?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I have to say the 71-72 has probably the meanest looking body styling really does look Muscular, i had a 69' Bird and they took a lot of cues off that. thought those rivets on your body tag looked a bit fishy...may have been LeMans in need of a front clip and they found a 72 GTO one and swapped the tag too..:confused, either way that will be one nice ride when your done....:cool


----------

